# Early Hornet before and after pics



## Jim Barnard (Oct 1, 2018)

Bike from craigslist cost was $125






This is the original owner. I met him at work and took delivery of the rattle can spray bomb Schwinn.





So I had to decide what to do with this old gal. I got out 10 or 11 solvents and tried to find one that would take off the red but leave the original paint, pin striping and decals intact. I settled on Acetone. I had to do between 2 and 4 "swipes" with the Acetone and a clean cloth. I lost some decal and some of the white paint and stripes, but took my time and learned as I went. The rusted areas held the red stubbornly. I left the red on the rusty areas and I don't mind it too much.





14 hours Labor (not counting 8 hours driving to Trexlertown and hunting for some parts)
$30 rusty Delta
$10 reflectors
$20 period tires
$10 Tubes/rim strips
$50 wheel set
$10 grips 
$40 Acetone
? 5 large towels, 20 pr rubber gloves, 1 bottle Glen Livet Founders Reserve Single Malt Scotch
1 Book on tape (Dragonfly in Amber)





It was great fun watching this old bike emerge from the Spray can paint job. 





Hunting for parts was thrilling and I was amazed how most everything fell into my hands for reasonable money. I will get time to ride this in a few days. That will be an additional reward.

Jim


----------



## jd56 (Oct 1, 2018)

Very nice revival Jim.
Its not an easy job removing house or bombed paint.
Because of the chemicals, I had to try not to do the process. But, it looks like you mastered it.

I use heavy duty goofoff and or laquer thinner with 0000 steelwool but very carefully.
Rubbing compound then a polishing compound.
No wax...makes it too shinny.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 1, 2018)

That's unreal! So how many hours just removing the paint? I have ADHD and would never attempt to do that.  lol


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 1, 2018)

Amazing !! Beautiful bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice work buddy, did that before and it sucks, never again. Know a lot of work went into this thing, heck of a job.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 1, 2018)

It looks great! But really hurts my fingers looking at the before pic! Outstanding work!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice job Jim! Great when you discover nice original paint underneath.


----------



## kreika (Oct 2, 2018)

Amazing work! I’ve used steel wool and liquid polishing compound in the past and a boatload of elbow grease. I imagine that’s where single malt scotch comes in to help them fingers.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 2, 2018)

Awesome save!


----------



## bikiba (Oct 2, 2018)

nice job!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks great , it always makes me wonder why those folks in the old days thought is was a good idea to put paint over a work of art like that.
I always use Stripper in a arerisole can , spray and rinse with water always works for me.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 2, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That's unreal! So how many hours just removing the paint? I have ADHD and would never attempt to do that.  lol



About 9 or 10 of the hours were paint removal... my fingers still hurt!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Looks great , it always makes me wonder why those folks in the old days thought is was a good idea to put paint over a work of art like that.
> I always use Stripper in a arerisole can , spray and rinse with water always works for me.



Which stripper?[emoji848]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2018)

Great job Jim. The bike looks great. Can't believe that is the same bike.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 8, 2018)

Top notch


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 8, 2018)

.....!!wow just wow!!......


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 8, 2018)

what did you use to straighten the fenders?


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 9, 2018)

Super impressed as to how well the acetone cleaned up and restored the rims! [grin] Just the tank in ugly mode was worth the buck quarter.

BTW I think that bike is gonna be, like, a 53 and that goose neck/stem was Schwinn's lowest line, Wald, which was used more frequently after 55 or so. When I was a kid we'd just trash those stems as worthless, poor bite that striped the bars. .   And so, you could consider replacing it with a Schwinn stem.

I got a 52 or 3 with that same red crap,, it's thick, to dam thick and hard  for my hands.. Nice job.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> About 9 or 10 of the hours were paint removal... my fingers still hurt!



I used to polish my aluminium boats by hand... I got tennis elbow and carpal tunnel for a reward.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 12, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> what did you use to straighten the fenders?



Just a ball end hammer. It did OK... befitting a klunker!


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 14, 2018)

Great job! The most important item on your parts list is that top shelf bottle of Glen Livet. 
Keepin' it real and riding real steel!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thats amazing , hard work really pays off , i wander what kid triple dog dared the kid who owned the bike to  paint it way back when ? , my dad would have killed me , LOL , cool bike buddy !


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 18, 2018)

Jim!  I spend over a week restoring that bike in fire engine red paint back in 1963
it was my first resto and I was hoping one day museum bound...Always wondered
what happened to the ol hornet
I can't believe you undid all my brilliant work!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Jim!  I spend over a week restoring that bike in fire engine red paint back in 1963
> it was my first resto and I was hoping one day museum bound...Always wondered
> what happened to the ol hornet
> I can't believe you undid all my brilliant work!!!!


----------



## Sven (Nov 19, 2018)

*Outstanding job, sir. *
_I have a lot of patience for a lot of things...removing all that paint would not be one. _
_Of course I have never tried Acetone either._


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 22, 2018)

Great job bringing that back to life, I own a few they ride great.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice project!!


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 29, 2018)

Awesome job!


----------

